# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Ψυχογενής Ανορεξία >  Απο το κακο στο χειρότερο..

## swaggy97

Γεια σας και παλι..
Η κατασταση μου χειροτερευει απο το κακο στ χειροτερο..οπως ειχα γραψει και στ προηγουμενο μηνυμα μου νοιωθω μονη και αποτυμενη..δεν μπορω να το ελεγξω..αυτο εχει ως αποτελεσμα να μην μπορω να φαω..εδω και αρκετο καιρο δεν μπορω να φαω..μπορει να θελω να φαω και λογω τησ πιεσησ των γονιων μου και για να παρω γευση αλλα δεν ευχαριστιεμαι το φαγητο...μετα απο καθε γευμα ποναει το στομαχι μου..νοιωθω την αναγκη για εμετο..το προσπαθησα... και δεν μου εβγαινε..μεχρι προσφατωσ που μου εβγαινε ο εμετοσ σε δωσεισ...ομως και παλι..ενοιωθα χαλια..ενοιωθα και νοιωθω μια αηδια για τον εαυτο μου..μια πραγματικη αηδια..!!! τα κλαματα δινουν και παιρνουν..δεν τον ελεγχω...σαν να ποναω εσωτερικα...σημερα πηγα με τουσ φιλουσ μου να φαμε σαν παρεα μιασ και τελειωσαν οι εξετασεισ και τσιμπησα λιγο κοτοπουλο φιλετο με ρυζι και πατατεσ και ηθελα να τα βγαλω!!! αλλα ο εμετοσ βγαινει σε δωσεισ και με εμποδιζει...ποναω...κλαιω και μιλησα με τουσ γονεισ μου οπως μ συμβουλεψατε..αλλα ηταν σαν να μιλαω σε ακαρδο τοιχο!!! τι εννοω...ειπα στον πατερα μου οτι δεν μπορω να φαω..οτι μου ερχεται να κανω εμετο καθε φορα που τρωω..σαν να μου ανεβαινει η τροφη ωσ ενα σημειο και να κατεβαινει..και τι απαντηση πηρα..? οτι λεω βλακειεσ!! εκλαψα μπροστα του και αυτος ααραχοσ μου ελεγε οτι λεω βλακειεσ και οτι δεν εχω τιποτα...ειμαι απελπισμενη..μονη..δεν ξερω τι να κανω..το μονο που εχω ειναι αυτο το φορουμ... ειστε εσεισ που μπορειτε να με στηριξετε μιας και οι γονεις μου μου εκλεισαν την πορτα...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

συγκεκριμενα μου χε τυχει κατι τετοιο παλιοτερα γυρω στα 18 μου νομιζω και εφταιγε απο τη μια η συμπεριφωρα των γωνιων μου οπως γραφεις και απο την αλλη οτι δεν ειχα φιλους..μηπως σε ενοχλουν αυτα που βλεπεις γυρω σου και μηπως σου φταει οτι εισαι σπιτι συνεχεια?

----------


## swaggy97

Με τι εξετασεις οντως καθομουν ολη την ωρα μεσα στο σπιτι για να διαβασω και δεν εβγαινα ουτε καν μετα για καφε...αλλα μου αρεζε.. θελω να πω δεν καταπιεζομουν..δεν ελεγα βαριεμαι και κουραστηκα και ας διαβαζα ολη την μερα..αγαπαω τα βιβλια μου... και για να πω την αληθεια με ενοχλουσε το φαγητο γιατι με επαιρνε μακρια απο το διαβασμα..βαραινει το στομαχι μου και ηθελα να κοιμηθω... η παρεα μου χωριζεται σε στρατοπεδα...και γ να πω την κρυφη αληθεια με ποναει αυτο...δεν ξερω με ποιουσ ειμαι και που πραγματικα ειμαι..φοβαμαι οτι στ τελος θα μεινω μονη μου... οι γονεισ μου δεν με στηριζουν σε τιποτα σχεδον...σημερα που πηγα να μιλησω στον πατερα μου γ το πωσ νοιωθω δεν με ακουγε μιλουσε..δεν με καταλαβαινουν.... οταν λεσ αυτα που βλεπω γυρω μου τι εννοεισ..?

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ναι αλλα επιδη και εγω ειμαι ολιγοφαγος και δε τρωω πολυ οταν δε τρωω δεν αισθανομαι καλα και επισεις οι καφεδες δε βοηθουν γιατι πειραζουν τα νευρα

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

επισης και το ολο μεσα επιδεινωνει τη ψυχολογια γενικα

----------


## swaggy97

εγω οταν δεν τρωω νοιωθω δυνατη..ακουγεται χαζο αλλα οντως ετσι αισθανομαι..αισθανομαι οτι μπορω να κανω τα παντα τρωγοντασ πολυ λιγο ενω ολοι οι αλλοι χρειαζονται τροφη...νοιωθω οτι μπορω να ελεν3ω τον εαυτο μου να τρωει η να μην τρωει...ενω δεν μπορουν ολοι..νοιωθω ωραια οταν εγω δεν υποκειπτω στισ λιχουδιεσ ενω οι αλλοι δεν μπορουν να αντισταθουν...αλλα ειναι κ αλλεσ φορεσ που νοιωθω απαισια...με πιανουν κλαματα χωρισ λογο και αιτια ορισμενεσ φορεσ.. τουσ καφεδεσ προσπαθω να τουσ κοψω γιατι δεν με βοηθαν στην γυμναστικη...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αντι για καφεδες μπωρεις να πινεις σοκολατα γιατι θα σου εχει μινει συνηθια φανταζομαι...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

επισης οι καφεδες πειραζουν και το στομαχι αφου η φιλη μου που πινει συνεχεια ολο μου λεει ανακατευομαι

----------


## swaggy97

να σ πω την αληθεια δεν μου λειπουν καθολου..πινω τσαι καμια φορα...αλλα οχι δεν τουσ εχω αναγκη..ετσι κ αλλιωσ μετα ενοιωθα το στομαχι μου να γουργουριζει..δεν πινω τιποτα..μονο χημο καμια φορα και νερο..

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

υπαρχει ενα τσαι που το λενε μελισσα η λεμονοχορτο και μυριζει σα γλυκο λεμονι ειναι πολυ νοστιμο

----------


## swaggy97

Θα το ψαξω αν το βρω εδω καλως..αλλα δεν νομιζω να μ κανει δουλεια...

----------


## swaggy97

σ ευχαριστω παντωσ γ την βοηθεια σου :)))

----------


## Deleted-member171215

> ναι αλλα επιδη και εγω ειμαι ολιγοφαγος και δε τρωω πολυ οταν δε τρωω δεν αισθανομαι καλα και επισεις οι καφεδες δε βοηθουν γιατι πειραζουν τα νευρα


Kαλα θα αποφασίσεις ? Σε αλλο θρεντ ελεγες οτι τρως πολυ ... Μας δουλευεις ?

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Kαλα θα αποφασίσεις ? Σε αλλο θρεντ ελεγες οτι τρως πολυ ... Μας δουλευεις ?


 νομιζω οτι αυτοι που απευθυνομαι φαινετε τι αποψη εχουν για μενα.

----------


## Deleted-member171215

Τελος παντων επειδη δε θελω να χαλασω το θεμα της κοπελας θα σταματησω εδω .....

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

τωρα που καλοκαιριαζει θα πατε καπου μαζι με την οικογενεια σου?

----------


## justme

a) βρίσκεις έναν καθρέφτη, τον κοιτάς για 5 λεπτά κάθε ώρα (ανελλιπώς, ΚΆΘΕ ΩΡΑ) και επαναλαμβάνεις 3 σετ από 10 φορές.
εισαι υπέροχη, είσαι όμορφη, είσαι καταπληκτική. 
Η άσκηση πρέπει να γίνεται με δυνατή φωνή. Οχι από μέσα σου, ούτε ψιθυριστά.
Μπορεί να γίνει καθώς χορεύεις, καθώς χοροπηδάς, καθώς ακούς μουσική αλλά πάντα γίνεται φωναχτά.

β) Σήμερα, άντε το πολύ αύριο βρίσκεις τον πατέρα σου και του λές. "Δεν νιώθω και πολύ καλά. Και γιαυτό ούτε να φάω δεν θέλω. Ασε τους εμετούς που έχω. Αν θέλεις κατάλαβέ το, αν θες πίστευε ότι όλα είναι μιά χαρά και δεν έχω τίποτα. Αν καταλάβεις ότι δεν νιώθω και πολύ καλά φρόντισε να κάνεις κάτι για αυτό. Οχι κάτι που θέλεις εσύ. Κανόνισε και φρόντισε να καταλάβεις τι θέλω εγώ. Μη με ρωτήσεις. Ψάξε μόνος σου. Σε εμπιστεύομαι. Μη με προδώσεις."

γ)ξεχνάς ότι έχει σχέση με το φαγητό. Μόνη σου το είπες ότι είναι σύμπτωμα και όχι αίτιο.

Την καλημέρα μου
:)

----------


## swaggy97

το καλοκαιρι θα παω κατασκηνωση..με τουσ γονεισ μου δεν 3ερω αν θα παω...και μπορει να παω μονη μου ιταλια.. αυτο με τον καθρεπτη θα το προσπαθησω αν και νομιζω πωσ στα ματια μου ειναι το προβλημα και οχι στ μυαλο..στουσ γονεισ μου θα 3αναμιλησω και αν δεν με ακουσουν δεν θα 3ανα ασχοληθω...ισωσ και να μην νοιαζονται στην τελικη εν μπορω να τουσ το επιβαλω...οσο αφορα την "φοβια" μου να βαλω φαγητο στ στομα μου χωρισ να το αποβαλλω θα το προσπαθησω...αν και μ ειναι πολυ δυσκολο γτ νοιωθω τυψεισ..δεν λεω στην αρχη ο στοχοσ μου ηταν να περασω ολα τα μαθηματα με τουσ καλυτερουσ βαθμουσ..και χαρη στο διαβασμα που ερι3α εχανα καποια κιλα επειδη εν ετρωγα..αλλα τωρα δεν θελω να παρω κιλα..μου αρεσω λεπτη...και θελω να χασω κ αλλα...κ 3ερω πωσ ο τροποσ μου δνε ειν ο καλυτεροσ..αλλα με τραβαει...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

η ιταλια πως προεκυψε ?

----------


## swaggy97

εχω συγγενεισ..δεν ειν σιγουρο αν θα παω...

----------

